# Ideas for making a pool for tree frogs



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Basically could I make a pool out of expanding foam? I'm going to make a background for my setup for the tree frogs and I'd like a larger water area for them than they've currently got and instead of using an unsightly shop bought bowl I thought I'd make a pool out of foam on the base of the tank. I dont want to do anything large enough to need a pump as the water drys up over a 24 hour period and I'm happy to just keep fiilling.Basically it'll be a permanant water bowl made of foam on the base.

A couple of questions through:

1) Will it actually work? The idea was to makea thin layer of foam for the bottom of the bowl and then thicken it up at the sides to make the rim. Is that achieveable or will I just end up with a massive mess.

2) Is it safe? Seeing as foam normally ends up being covered in silicon and orchid bark the animals dont normally have contact with it so will making something out of the stuff and then filling it with water that they'll sit in/drink be dangerous? Is there anything dangerous in the foam that will harm them?

3)Can you get grey foam or is it just black or white? Ideally i'd like a stone effect and for it not to look like it's come from a builders yard.

4)Any better ideas for achieving this?

If anybody has any suggestions or alternatives let me know, I want to get cracking on this asap but only if it's safe.


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

i also have the exact same idea but for a crested gecko.

my plan is using a exo terra, so it has a sealed bottom, then just make a raised area around the edges to the pool area bottom is glass and expanding foam sides, then i was going to use some spray paint which is a stone affect, i forget what its called but i got it from B&Q, comes in different colours and looks like sand stone once finished and dried, then i was going to cover both the foam and painted areas in aquarium silicone to provide a sealed and safe covering for the water and reptile.

i don't know if this would be suitable for your needs as well.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

ChrisKing said:


> i also have the exact same idea but for a crested gecko.
> 
> my plan is using a exo terra, so it has a sealed bottom, then just make a raised area around the edges to the pool area bottom is glass and expanding foam sides, then i was going to use some spray paint which is a stone affect, i forget what its called but i got it from B&Q, comes in different colours and looks like sand stone once finished and dried, then i was going to cover both the foam and painted areas in aquarium silicone to provide a sealed and safe covering for the water and reptile.
> 
> i don't know if this would be suitable for your needs as well.


 That's pretty much what I had in mind, just wasn't sure how to colour and seal it so that's a big help, cheers.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Spray paints usually break down foam, I don't know if they do for expanding foam but it may be something to watch out for when you try this. Is it the plasti-kote stone effect paints that you've got from B&Q? Some people have also mentioned problems with this stuff shrinking after use and then cracking.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree with My Shed about the plastikote stuff. I spent hours making some hides which I covered with grout and then sprayed with the plastikote stone effect cans. I then sealed it with plastikote acrylic spray but there was some kind of reaction and all my hard work seemed to blister and peel. It says that it isn't suitable for polystyrene or foam by I thought I'd be ok cos of the layers of grout. It just melts the foam. My hard work ended up in the bin.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

May I add that Expanding foam isn't waterproof, moisture can still travel through it.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

fardilis said:


> May I add that Expanding foam isn't waterproof, moisture can still travel through it.


 Even if it's sealed with silicone?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've been saying this a lot, lately, but why not just make the division with glass, suitably siliconed in, then front it with whatever you want? Cork, slate, etc siliconed on will all look good, and you know behind them is a proper waterproof barrior.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> I've been saying this a lot, lately, but why not just make the division with glass, suitably siliconed in, then front it with whatever you want? Cork, slate, etc siliconed on will all look good, and you know behind them is a proper waterproof barrior.


^This^

Personally I'd go down the false bottem route.


----------



## ChaCha (Feb 25, 2012)

I wabt to do a bit of DIY myself, I wanted to make a pool for my Royal. But I was thinking of carving it from polystyrene board, grouting it, painting it (like some people do on youtube, then puting a varnish of it, alot of people go on about yacht varnish for waterproofing. I havent looked into it yet fully but just throwing the idea out there. 
Good luck everyone, remember to post pics


----------



## ChaCha (Feb 25, 2012)

I know we dont want a waterfall but what this guys doing is the sort of pool I wanted to achieve. I havent watched it all yet but so far hes made it so easy to follow. Hope it helps :2thumb:

How to make a waterfall (rainforest theme) - YouTube


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

ChaCha said:


> I know we dont want a waterfall but what this guys doing is the sort of pool I wanted to achieve. I havent watched it all yet but so far hes made it so easy to follow. Hope it helps :2thumb:
> 
> How to make a waterfall (rainforest theme) - YouTube


Most methods of sealing these things (i've tried lots and lots!!) end up looking shiny and a little bit :censor: Also it can be the devils own job to ensure that every crevice is totally waterproofed. 

However, what you could try is something that has just popped into my head.
1- Get a flexible waterproof container, an aluminium baking tray or a bin base that you can cut into a suitable shape, or even just something that kind of matches the shape you already want.

2- Bend, cut, etc the container into a shape you're happy with

3- Expanding foam the outside to make it appear naturally shaped

4- Grout the outside

5- Paint the outside if necessary

6- Paint the inside of the container with waterproof matt paint, black or green or whatever.

This way you have a waterproof bowl that from the outside looks rocky or like a tree stump or whatever, and inside doesn't look like green platic (*ahem* exo tera *ahem*)

Just my thoughts on a potentially easy removeable bowl. Personally as someone else said, I'd go down the fake floor route.

Hope theses ramblings are of some use :lol2:

Dave


----------

